# jar Fehler? Text wird nicht angezeigt



## Christin (16. Dez 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab da eine Sache, wo ich leider net ganz verstehe, warum es net funzt.

Also ich hab ein Applet geschrieben und lese unter anderen in diesem Applet Text aus einer .txt-Datei aus und lasse ihn in einer JTextArea anzeigen. Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut. Damit das Applet mit all seinen Funktionen auch in der html-Seite läuft, habe ich es mit der .bat-Datei, die L-ectron-X mal gepostet hat, signiert und eine jar-Datei erstellt. Das hab ich mit diesem Applet schon mehrmals gemacht und hat auch immer super geklappt.
Nur hab ich jetzt das Problem, das mir das Applet alles gut anzeigt im browser, nur der Text der eingelesen wurde steht nicht da. (Wenn ich es mir in Eclipse ansehe funktioniert alles einwandfrei.)
Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob es an dem signieren des Applets liegt, oder ob ich woanders eine Fehler gemacht habe.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir da weiterhelfen. Besten Dank schonmal.

Grüßle Christin


----------



## Christin (16. Dez 2005)

Ich hab da grad noch was in meiner Konsole gefunden.

java.io.FileNotFoundException: Button2\shortinfo2.txt (The system cannot find the path specified)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileReader.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at Application.Applet$Mausbewegung2.mouseEntered(Applet.java:447)
	at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseEntered(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.trackMouseEnterExit(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

Diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich wenn ich im Browser beim Applet den Text anzeigen lassen will.

Aber damit weiß ich leider gleich garnix mit anzufangen  ???:L


----------



## Spyker (16. Dez 2005)

*The system cannot find the path specified*

Vielleicht ist der Pfad Falsch??

schon mal mit absolut versucht stadt relativ?

MfG,
Tim


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Dez 2005)

java.io.FileNotFoundException: Button2\shortinfo2.txt (The system cannot find the path specified)

und

at Application.Applet$Mausbewegung2.mouseEntered(Applet.java:447)

dürften wohl die Hinweise liefern.
FileNotFoundException - Die JVM läuft und meldet, dass eine Datei, ein Verzeichnis etc. nicht gefunden werden kann.
<<The system cannot find the path specified>> sagt dir das.

Edit: Ersetze den Backslash gegen einen Slash. Der Backslash ist ein Sonderzeichen, welches Escape-Sequenzen einleitet.


----------



## Christin (16. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

also die Pfade sind alle absolut, also daran kanns eigentlich nicht liegen. Denn ich hab in den Button-ordnern auch noch bilder und html-Seiten drinliegen und die findet er ja auch und zeigt sie mir im Browser korrekt an.
mich verwirrt halt nur, das er die dinger ja in Eclipse auch findet und korrekt anzeigt.


----------



## Christin (16. Dez 2005)

Also im code hab ich nen ganz normalen slash drin.


```
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("Button2/shortinfo2.txt"));
```

Wieso macht der da jetzt nen Backslash draus? :?:


----------



## Christin (21. Dez 2005)

Nochmal hallo zusammen,

ich dachte ihr helft mit bei meinem Problem, aber leider hat mir des bisher noch net geholfen. Wie gesagt, im Code hab ich nen normalen Slash geschrieben, also wieso macht der dann nen Backslash draus????
Ich hoffe doch ihr könnt mir noch irgendeinen Tipp geben ...

Grüßle Christin


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Dez 2005)

Das wird nur eine systemspezifische Ausgabe des Interpreters sein.

"Button2/shortinfo2.txt" ist alles andere als alsolut.
Er kann die Datei aufgrund der fehlerhaften Pfadangabe nicht finden.
Kopiere die Textdatei doch mal ins Verzeichnis, in welchem sich deine Klassen befinden und lade sie mal von dort.
Also:

```
...new FileReader("shortinfo2.txt"));
```


----------



## Christin (9. Jan 2006)

Nochmal hallo zusammen,

komme leider erst jetzt wieder zum Antworten, da ich im Urlaub war.

Also ich hab jetzt glaub ich so ziemlich jede mögliche Position durch für die Textdateien .. am Ergebnis ändert sich aber nichts, es bleibt dabei, dass mir die Texte in Eclipse ganz normal angezeigt werden, aber in der Html-seite eben nicht.
Mein Problem ist, das ich bestimmte Vorgaben habe, die ich umsetzen muss und dazu gehört auch, das ich für jeden der 12 Buttons einen eigenen Ordner anlegen muss, in dem dann alle dazugehörigen Komponenten drin sind um sie ohne Java-wissen austauschen zu können.Deshalb hab ich keine andere Möglichkeit als Pfadangaben Button*/shortinfo*.txt zu schreiben.
Ich bin so langsam wirklich am ende mit meinem Java-Latein!!!

Hoffe weiter auf Hilfe, Grüßle Christin


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jan 2006)

Schreibe mir mal ne PN, wenn's nicht allzu groß ist, guck ich mal in deinen Code.


----------



## Christin (9. Jan 2006)

Also ich hab grad noch ne Ewigkeit mit Suchen verbracht  :### und hab jetzt zumindest ne Möglichkeit gefunden, die funktioniert.

Anstatt 
	
	
	
	





```
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("Button7/shortinfo7.txt"));
```

schreib ich jetzt einfach 
	
	
	
	





```
URL url = new URL(getDocumentBase(), "Button7/shortinfo7.txt");
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream()));
```
und schon werden mir die Texte auch in der html-Seite einwandfrei angezeigt.

Es sei denn, ihr habt noch ne bessere Lösung ... ansonsten bin ich erstmal ganz froh, das es so funktioniert   

Danke an alle die sich bemüht haben mir zu helfen   

Grüßle Christin


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jan 2006)

Die Lösung passt so, auch zu dem was ich von deinem Code gesehen habe.


----------

